# New Arden 15 lawn



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi all, my Arden is coming up nicely. Curious, looks like I may have stressed the grass with too much fertilizer, not sure. I'm planning on waiting until next season for any pre-emergent or weedkiller application of any kind although about 5-10% of the green that exists is a weed; is this a good idea or should I be treating for anything this year? For what it's worth, this is my first house and first foray into this type of thing. Also, I will be doing a lot of planting along the house, trees, and mailbox, hence the barren areas. Also didn't help that my sprinklers were only getting partial throw for the first week of watering.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

looks awesome!


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Great job on the reno! Personally, I would put out some pre-emergent before Fall gets here. I wouldn't wait until next season or you'll be surrounded by weeds.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Looking great! Definitely put down a pre emergent a little bit before your soil temp hits 70 degrees.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

annpletcher said:


> Use chemical-free ways to control weed growth which includes soil tilling, hoeing the topsoil layer, organic mulch beds, landscape fabric, etc.


I'm no expert but... I don think any of this applies to the original question that was asked about weeds in the lawn. I personally would put down some Prodiamine when you have reached 6 weeks after seeding for your fall pre-emergent. The 5-10% of weeds that are currently there, either let them die on their own as temps drop or you can hand pull them.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks for the complements and advice guys. annpletcher, I have been doing that and will continue for the beds and such; pulled a small pile of crabgrass already in the lawn. I'm going to go the Prodiamine route sooner rather than later. The Poa here is unreal, I do believe it would have a serious effect if I didn't prevent it.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking good. I'm currently trying to get my backyard to grow with Arden 15. Only on day 12 since seeding. Seeing yours has me excited for what's to come.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks good @clbphllps ! How many days from seed are you at?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, seed has been in the ground since 7/28 so the last picture is 3 1/2 weeks into the process. Took about a week to see germination. I put out an application of Lesco 18-24-12 a few days after seed then an application of milorganite a few days after the Lesco. I'm planning on more milo in another week or two as well as pre-e closer towards the middle/end of September.

I set up three Melnor impact sprinklers on an orbit timer and it has helped tremendously with keeping the ground moist during germination (5-6 short waterings a day). My yard is so big though I had to rig the sprinklers to get the full throw across 360 degrees. I'm now just doing a single 25 minute application at 5 am.

I'm excited for you cjax! I personally could've spent the last 3 weeks camped out on the driveway watching grass grow if I had the time to do so.

https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-Sprinkler-Adjustable-Distance-Diameter/dp/B07NDZCFLQ?th=1
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-4-Outlet-Integrated-Watering-System-56545/205584851


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Curious, I've been thinking about some herbacides given the amount of weeds I'm seeing pop up. There are large areas of nice Bermuda, but also areas where there appears to be heavy stress as well as areas loaded with crabgrass, spurge, and yellow nutsedge. I put down three treatments of spectracide triazacide for the bugs but I'm still seeing numerous armyworms and others that I think are having a big effect. What do you guys think? Stay the course and begin preemergent once the grass starts going dormant or start with a post now? I'm not sure if quinclorac would be bad for the young grass (doesn't say so on the label) and am also thinking of something for the spurge. I've pulled quite a bit of the crabgrass manually but it hurts the surrounding bermuda and there is just so much; 3 5-gallon buckets worth and you can hardly tell a difference.

Good area, about 1/2 of the yard looks this way


Sressed area, about 1/5 of the yard looks this way. Thinking maybe fertilizer burn or grub damage, not sure.


Out of control crabgrass, Bermuda mixed in.


Out of control spruge, Bermuda mixed in.


A very think area, needs to fill in. 


Armyworms, I believe. These are everywhere and most would appear very healthy.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

oh hell, kill the army worms ASAP! They will keep killing/thinning the grass otherwise. They can devastate a lawn and love brand new baby bermuda. Triazacide won't work - you need a liquid, applied at dusk when they are starting to get active. Wet ground helps. I tried several products and the only one that seemed to work was Spinosad - the active ingredient in Captain Jack's Dead Bug Brew, or there are other brands as well. 6oz per thousand, in 3 gallons of water. Spray at dusk. Follow up again 1 week later. Maybe get down some imidacloprid at some point for a residual/systemic prevention.


----------



## Schaftastic (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm looking to change my Bahia to Arden 15 in the Spring. Where did you purchase your seed from?
Awesome job on the reno!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Sorry for not updating you guys here, got the weeds and worms fixed and will be working this season to keep it super low and get it to dense up. Was cutting with a Honda rotary but if it works out, will be using a 220 e starting this weekend 

The doggos approve and for Schaftastic, I went through Master Landscape Supply for the seed.


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

That is a hell of a difference! Congrats!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Just wanted to update this post once again, this Arden really turned out great. I've been maintaining with a Deere 220E at 5/8". I've a couple more mowers to play around with this season though.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

clbphllps said:


> Just wanted to update this post once again, this Arden really turned out great. I've been maintaining with a Deere 220E at 5/8". I've a couple more mowers to play around with this season though.


Looks great! What height are you going for this season?


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

clbphllps said:


> Just wanted to update this post once again, this Arden really turned out great. I've been maintaining with a Deere 220E at 5/8". I've a couple more mowers to play around with this season though.


Are these pics recent? Or from after you were able to deal with the worms etc? Lawn looks awesome btw. Your dirt work was pretty impressive.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks guys. I setup everything to 5/8" again this year but may experiment with doing collars and a couple low areas. I'm not sure Arden really likes going under 0.5" but I didn't stick with it long enough to really find out. Those pictures are from July last year which would have been just under 2 years post seeding.

There was a lot of learning the first year wrt worms and weeds but have that pretty much figured out at this point. Only thing that seems to be an issue is fungus but I'm cutting way back on nitrogen this season.


----------

